# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Walking on the Beach at night

## vucko

Hi all.  Question about night time beach safety.  I, a male, walk at night alone from Bourbon Beach area to Roots Bamboo area and have been doing so for several years around Christmas/New Years.  Never had a problem or felt unsafe.  I have read various comments from people saying not to walk the beach at night and to use the beach road instead.  Can anyone point to anything to justify this?  If I am missing something, let me know and I'll walk the beach road instead.  Have there been any incidents on the beach of robbery/assault, etc?  Always willing to learn.  Thanks

----------


## Jdub

Yes Vucko, the warning is real. Three years ago, my 2 male friends and female cousin were robbed at gunpoint by 2 men while walking on the beach at night. They were walking from Bourbon Beach to Zanzi Beach Resort around 1:30 AM. I caught a taxi back, but they decided to walk. When they reached an unlit area, they were confronted by the robbers who pointed the gun in their faces and demanded their wallets and her purse. One friend was a local who worked at our hotel and had been robbed once before, although he was alone at the time. My other friend is ex-Navy, and thought about disarming the guy with the gun, but didn't want to jeopardize his travelling crew. They handed over the purse and wallets, and the men ran away. Thank God no one was hurt, just very shaken up by the incident. They made a police report, but nothing came of it, since the thiefs got away and no one saw them. Prior to this incident, for 14 years, I too used to walk along the beach from Bourbon Beach to Zanzi alone at night, but not anymore.

Dr.  J

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

anytime i ask a security guards, bar or restaurant manager the same question they strongly recommend taking the road. i've walked the beach and  lots of other people do it without incident. but here's the rub - if something bad does happen it will negatively affect the area. its not just your stuff and safety that are at risk, its also the livelihood of the people who work in the Negril tourist industry. bad and even FAKE news travel at the speed of light these days so keep your ass as safe as can be. its good for everyone.

----------


## Shaggy

wife and I used to walk the beach at night for years,but things changed and we were walking back from roots bamboo one night back to Rondel. Had to past a unlit area close by and had a guy try to rob us. basically with no gun or knife, he looked sickly and it did not end well for him but it stilled turned us off from walking the beach, esp. late at night.That said , we still feel safe in negril. When you think of it you relise late at night we are all pretty buzzed by then and it really is in our best interest to either get e taxi or walk the road.

----------


## Douglas Henderson

> Yes Vucko, the warning is real. Three years ago, my 2 male friends and female cousin were robbed at gunpoint by 2 men while walking on the beach at night. They were walking from Bourbon Beach to Zanzi Beach Resort around 1:30 AM. I caught a taxi back, but they decided to walk. When they reached an unlit area, they were confronted by the robbers who pointed the gun in their faces and demanded their wallets and her purse. One friend was a local who worked at our hotel and had been robbed once before, although he was alone at the time. My other friend is ex-Navy, and thought about disarming the guy with the gun, but didn't want to jeopardize his travelling crew. They handed over the purse and wallets, and the men ran away. Thank God no one was hurt, just very shaken up by the incident. They made a police report, but nothing came of it, since the thiefs got away and no one saw them. Prior to this incident, for 14 years, I too used to walk along the beach from Bourbon Beach to Zanzi alone at night, but not anymore.
> 
> Dr.  J


Vucko, thank you for sharing your experience. I have been going to Negril every year since 1981 and it is still a great place to enjoy, relax and have fun.
However, things certainly have changed and one must be more aware all the time especially at night and in dark places on the beach and in the Cliffs. Coming from Margarita Ville restaurant 2 years ago I was very aggressively approached by 2 men asking for money. I kept my cool and indicated I had next to nothing and if they wanted $100J they could have it, otherwise I need to walk back to where I stayed. This experience was a real eye opener from the days when I could go to Rockcliff for dinner and then walk back to the beach hotel where I stayed and totally felt comfortable. Even last year, walking back 100 meters to my hotel from Bourbon via the beach I was approached by 3 dealers and 2 pimps as I was alone on the beach. Now when out at night, I wear no jewelry, no watch, leave key at the hotel, keep my eyes open and bring just enough money for dinner. Indeed, when approached on the beach and asked where I stay, I mention another hotel versus one where I stay.

I certainly recommend taking a legitimate taxi if you are going any distance and if staying within beach area, stay on the road and enter your destination this way and you will enjoy Negril as it should be.

----------


## vucko

Thank you all for the responses.  It's hard to make such an important judgement based only on my 17 years of being in Negril for only 7-8 days out of the year.  Your explanations make perfect sense.  I'll walk the road from now on and continue to enjoy Negril.  All the best.

----------


## halfwaytree

Although I totally agree that walking the beach at night now is not a good idea, not doing so may actually be self-defeating. If the beach could be somehow better lit encouraging more people to walk on it at night it could be safer for everyone. Leaving it very dark in areas and sparse with tourist makes those who do walk it more of a target.

I am a big guy, 6'3" and 220 lbs. In the past I have walked many long stretches along the cliff road or/and beach, sometimes alone at 2 or 3 in the morning and never once had an issue. However, that was when I was younger. Now I would make sure to arrange for a drive back to my accommodations.

----------


## Markospoon

Here here,
I agree with Halfwaytree.

Get lights, more folks=safer beach.

----------


## Delcey

I agree about the lighting.  More lighting needed on west end road too!

----------


## Rob

Here is a link to a previous lights on the beach thread... A bit of a different take..

https://negril.com/forum/showthread....oodstock+light

----------


## Markis

A larger police presence would be nice as well. This is one of the heaviest tourist areas in JA. it would be nice to have some regular foot patrol in the evenings.

----------


## Bnewb

> A larger police presence would be nice as well. This is one of the heaviest tourist areas in JA. it would be nice to have some regular foot patrol in the evenings.


The last couple of years the foot patrol and bike patrol has increased significantly.

----------


## JohnNYC

> anytime i ask a security guards, bar or restaurant manager the same question they strongly recommend taking the road. i've walked the beach and  lots of other people do it without incident. but here's the rub - if something bad does happen it will negatively affect the area. its not just your stuff and safety that are at risk, its also the livelihood of the people who work in the Negril tourist industry. bad and even FAKE news travel at the speed of light these days so keep your ass as safe as can be. its good for everyone.


Never really considered the trickle down effect the way you put it KAM, but I totally agree.  Walking the road can actually have the reverse effect too. The less crime there is, the less willing a potential thief would be, since any little thing they do will be highlighted that much more.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Never really considered the trickle down effect the way you put it KAM, but I totally agree.  Walking the road can actually have the reverse effect too. The less crime there is, the less willing a potential thief would be, since any little thing they do will be highlighted that much more.


more job opportunities would help.

----------


## JohnNYC

That's true, but there's always the few lazy one who would rather tr for a quick buck, legal or not. I live in NYC where there's more opportunities than anywhere else in the world, and yet plenty of crime. Some target tourists because they know they won't be around to testify if it comes down to it.

----------


## frankk

My opinion is that you shouldn’t do anything in Jamaica that you wouldn’t do at home. It’s generally safe but you shouldn’t take unnecessary chances. I stay on the busier well-lit streets or take a taxi.

----------


## cleome

> My opinion is that you shouldnt do anything in Jamaica that you wouldnt do at home. Its generally safe but you shouldnt take unnecessary chances. I stay on the busier well-lit streets or take a taxi.


Exactly! I think the beach should stay as natural as possible, it doesn't need and poles or other types of construction. Guns are messy in any country the US has problems also. I think night travel should be on the road and in a taxi.

----------


## Cd1523

Have been reading this message board for a few years but just now signed up. Really appreciate all the info available through this site. Rob you do an incredible job running it. 

I agree with not adding lights to the beach. There is something really calming about hearing the water and looking out into complete darkness from the hotel.

My experience walking the beach at night is that I havent.. The one time I walked out to the water at night, simply to look around, I was immediately approach by someone from the woods asking if I wanted drugs. It was almost as if they sit in the darkness knowing that we are coming from a lighted area and our eyes haven't adjusted. I stick to the road at night and have NEVER had any issues at all... have met some really nice families on the roadside.

----------


## LivinInThe603

in my opinion, the road isn't any safer, as compared to the beach at night. I'd actually rather walk the beach at this point. Ultimately, I now use night taxis more than ever. The motorbikes really give me a scare now, as do the dogs, and the hassle of each person trying to sell something or cat call. Maybe I'm getting old!  :Biggrin New:

----------

